# beef fattie



## pc farmer (May 20, 2014)

The wife wants me to smoke a fattie.  I am out of sausage.  Anyone make one out of all beef.  I want to do a cheese steak fattie. 

Also should I pre cook the thin steak?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 20, 2014)

Hey Adam, wish I could be of some help to ya on this.... But I'll be watching to see what ya decide to do !  Must admit a Cheese Steak Fattie sounds awesome !  :drool


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

Yup you can make a fatty out of burger no problem  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   If you are gonna use minute steaks I would probably pre-cook them. I did for a couple cheesesteak-ish fatties several months ago & it worked out good...


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey Adam, wish I could be of some help to ya on this.... But I'll be watching to see what ya decide to do ! Must admit a Cheese Steak Fattie sounds awesome !


Keep a eye out.

I plan on thin steak, onions, peppers and mozz cheese topped with pizza sauce.


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Yup you can make a fatty out of burger no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get thin sliced beef when we butcher our beef.  Should I pre cook the onions and peppers too?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Adam, wish I could be of some help to ya on this.... But I'll be watching to see what ya decide to do ! Must admit a Cheese Steak Fattie sounds awesome ! :drool
> ...



Sounds great bud, I'm all eyes !  :icon_eek:  
Can't wait to see it !  Thumbs Up


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I get thin sliced beef when we butcher our beef.  Should I pre cook the onions and peppers too?


If you're going for a true cheese steak type flavor - with the fried onions & peppers - I would brown up your thin beef then take it out & cook the onions & peppers in the left over goodness till the onions "clear up" & use them that way.


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> If you're going for a true cheese steak type flavor - with the fried onions & peppers - I would brown up your thin beef then take it out & cook the onions & peppers in the left over goodness till the onions "clear up" & use them that way.


Hell ya, sounds like a plan.

Tomorrow evening is the time, SMF is the place.

Watch for it.


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Hell ya, sounds like a plan.
> 
> Tomorrow evening is the time, SMF is the place.
> 
> Watch for it.


I'll be looking with my good eye


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Hell ya, sounds like a plan.
> 
> Tomorrow evening is the time, SMF is the place.
> 
> Watch for it.



:popcorn


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2014)

I can't wait to see this one!  Cheesesteaks would be my death row meal...


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> I can't wait to see this one!  Cheesesteaks would be my death row meal...



Lol.  Mine too.


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2014)

I just found some mushrooms in the fridge too.  I will be adding them too.  Maybe I should use 2 lb of beef?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I just found some mushrooms in the fridge too.  I will be adding them too.  Maybe I should use 2 lb of beef?



:kewl:  your gonna be eatin good for sure !  Mushrooms are awesome, especially in cheesesteaks !  :biggrin:


----------



## chestnutbloom (May 20, 2014)




----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2014)

Late to the party Adam, that fatty done yet?? We do burger fatties all the time, cause the wife doesn't eat pork. We add all kinds of stuff to them. Quinoa, rice, spinach, to many options to list.


----------



## pc farmer (May 21, 2014)

Nope.  Your not late.  

Its tonights cook and supper.


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2014)

Yea gotta use french fried onions if you're going for the cheese steak approach....but unless you got those in your cupboard then you gotta go to the store!   ;)


----------



## pc farmer (May 21, 2014)

Nah, just fry up some regular onions.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2014)

So ya going wit real cheese, or that runny plastic fake pourable cheese?


----------



## pc farmer (May 21, 2014)

Real american cheese.

But the cook got put on hold, the wife is sick.

So hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## smoking b (May 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Real american cheese.
> 
> But the cook got put on hold, the wife is sick.
> 
> So hoping for tomorrow.


Hope your wife gets better right away man


----------



## pc farmer (May 21, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Hope your wife gets better right away man


Thanks bud, she gets migraines.

Should be good to go tomorrow.

She really wants to try it too, so its on hold.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Real american cheese.
> 
> But the cook got put on hold, the wife is sick.
> 
> So hoping for tomorrow.



Thumbs Up On the cheese choice !

Thumbs Down  On your wife being sick, I get them damn migraines too... Hoping she gets feelin better real soon !


----------



## pc farmer (May 21, 2014)

Thanks man.  She will.  She just needs to go to bed but she is cleaning and wont stop.


----------

